
How I automate reaching out to 1500 GitHubbers who star my web automation tool - kensoh
https://medium.com/tebelorg/how-i-automate-reaching-out-to-1500-githubbers-who-starred-my-web-automation-tool-ta-gui-f2e581f7a7d3
======
minimaxir
This is not something you should be bragging about.

------
kensoh
How else to reach out to users without using a 3rd-party mailing list? I
wouldn't trust a 3rd-party with users' details.

I would do it manually if I could, really. But it is not humanly possible
without stopping work for a couple of days on the repo.

~~~
gus_massa
I think you still don't understand. When people star a repository in github
they don't expect to get subscribed to a mailing list. If you want to send
them emails, ask them explicitly to subscribe to a mailing list.

I think you don't have bad intentions. A "thank you" email looks like a nice
detail, but I would consider it borderline spam. I'd probably ignore the first
one, but if I ever get a second one I'd hit the "mark as spam" button in
gmail.

~~~
kensoh
Thanks gus_massa! I was still figuring it out. This is actually my first open-
source project, and first time using GitHub.

I wasn't sure of the correct social etiquette there. Yep I made it clear that
it was a one-time thank you email, and do think that it borderlines as spam.

------
kensoh
UPDATE — since then, I have not used the flows or manually send thank you
notes anymore. Better err on side of caution than risk being spammy.

------
detaro
Spamming is really not something I'd write a proud blogpost about.

